
Papers and Algorithms in LLVM's Source Code - chubot
https://github.com/oilshell/blog-code/blob/master/grep-for-papers/llvm.txt
======
chubot
context and summary:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammingLanguages/comments/b22tw...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammingLanguages/comments/b22tw6/papers_and_algorithms_in_llvms_source_code/)

